# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  Trilladora de Quinua

## MarioCarlos1

Trilladora de Cereales con Ventilador
Marca : Maquinon
Funcion : esta maquina es versatil , util para el trabajo en el campo , con motores estacionarios , trilla todo tipo de quinua , cebada , chia y granos similares .  
Datos Tecnico:
Modelo : TCF 500-14-AI
Capacidad : 300 kg/hora
Fuerza Matriz : 13 Hp Gasolinera
Material : Acero Comercial
No de Chaquetas : 01 unidad
Peso Bruto : 150 kg
Altura Maxima : 160 cm
Transporte : 2 llantas a medida del cliente
Precio : 8500 soles ( a tratar )  
Ventajas :
Trilla todo tipo quinua , cebada , trigo , frijoles y otros cereales
Sistema de trabajo continuo
No maltrata al producto
Practico y facil de usar
Separa de polvo , pajas , objetos extraños al grano
Cuenta con uns zaranda para apartar el grano de la pajilla
Adecuado para trabajo de 1 persona , maximo 2
Cuenta con motor Honda original
Cuenta con manual de uso          **     Temas similares: Artículo: Agricultores de Pillao mejoran producción con trilladora donada por Odebrecht Artículo: Odebrecht entregó máquina trilladora a Asociación de Productores Nueva Visión HARINA DE QUINUA - HOJUELAS DE QUINUA HARINA DE QUINUA - HOJUELAS DE QUINUA Artículo: Indecopi participa en presentación oficial de Normas Técnicas Peruanas de la Harina de Quinua y Hojuelas de Quinua

----------

